
Feminism and Microcontrollers: Building new clubhouses with the LilyPad Arduino - mbrubeck
http://mako.cc/copyrighteous/20101001-00
======
MaysonL
And a paper going into more detail:
<http://hlt.media.mit.edu/publications/buechley_DIS_10.pdf>

